# Office 2003 chinese to english possible????



## kurra_t (Oct 13, 2004)

*Office 2003 chinese to english possible????* Hey guys,
I have a chinese version of office 2003 with me. i just bought it from my chinese friend(very cheap deal!). but now i have a problem. i cant understand chinese. are there any english userinterfaces that can be applied to this chinese version which directly starts this office in english so that i can start working on it. please suggest any tools available on the web. the tolls should be able to start the product in english directly since i dont even have a min knowledge of chinese. 

i would be very grateful


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

See if this link holds the answer for you:

http://www.microsoft.com/office/ork/2003/four/ch13/IntA01.htm


----------



## kurra_t (Oct 13, 2004)

I now have a MUI pack . I have installed the pack. But how do i change the userinterface from chinese to english . if anyone knows how to please help me out. i can't understand the language options. Please help me changing the settings so that office and frontpage starts in an english user interface.


----------



## Thraïn (Nov 29, 2004)

In my case: Start --> Programs--> Microsoft Office --> Microsoft Office Tools --> Microsoft office 2003 Language Settings.
If you have a MUI pack, you get a screen, two selectboxes. The first is the language for office, the second for the language of the help files.

Hope this helps


----------

